# Suzanne Vega



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite all time singers:









Her sultry voice still fixates me on her brilliant lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

She has always been, for me, only slightly less grating than fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Blood Makes Noise is an old favourite. Her music is a potential interest for me that I'm saving for the day the urge to hear it strikes.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

My wife bought the first album when we were young and in love.
Grew tired of it pretty quickly (miss Vega, not my wife...)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marlene on the wall is a beautiful song.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

My girlfriend used to play Vega a lot at her flat, if I remember correctly. I enjoyed her Nine Objects of Desire album the most. Her other albums failed to impress. I suppose I'm more of a Kate Bush fan (this really dates me). Yes... this does bring back memories...Tori Amos, Fiona Apple, Lorena McKennitt, Sarah McLachlan, Alanis Morissette...the 90's will always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

"Luka" - a brilliant song.
_Solitude Standing_ - a brilliant album.


----------

